# Getting the Bikini Clip just right...



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

find a picture of what you want and take it with you.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am not a groomer but I don't recognize the clip. I think tannerokeefe has a good idea to take a pic to the groomer so he/she can see what you want. But if they are unable to do the clip you want, maybe you should look for a groomer who has more experience with poodles.
_


----------



## Girl-E (Mar 6, 2009)

*two more pix*

The other pix in the previous post were of the first time the groomer started to switch her to the bikini clip. This is the pic (I do not remember where I got it from) of how I want her to look (as much as possible). The other pic of my puppy was after the second time the groomer worked on the shape of the bracelets.


----------



## Girl-E (Mar 6, 2009)

The picture of the black poodle is the one that I showed the groomer. Here is a pic of the last time she was groomed (3 weeks ago). Could it be that my puppy does not have long enough hair for the bracelets? She is growing a lot, but her hair grows somewhat slowly...

I would consider getting a new groomer, but since this groomer has been working with my dogs for so long he does not charge me a lot. I cant understand how he can get the bracelets right on the miniature poodle I used to have, but he cant get them done on my standard puppy :-S

This was taken a week after she was groomed, and I had given her a bath. I am not very good at making her hair fluffy, but I try and try.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

its because she is a puppy her coat is so soft and diffucult to scissor at that age because it is so floppy also hock and ears the the places that take forever to grow

there is nothing you can do till she grows some hair and starts to get her adult coat 

as for the body being as short as the face sorry but that would look so horrid because your dog is light it would make her look bald

if you dog was a black or a brown you could of proberley get away with it 


just let the poms grow and then you will get some lenght so you can get the shape you want


----------



## Girl-E (Mar 6, 2009)

I meant that I did NOT want her body cut as short as her feet/mouth/tail, but that maybe it should be a bit shorter than it is now? He leaves it about almost an inch long all over her body. 

I was reading some posts about puppy hair, and how it is more difficult than adult hair. Since the groomer HAS left my miniature poodles constantly looking great, could it be then that he is just struggling with the puppy hair? When do they get their adult hair? (I am sorry, this is my first puppy 

IF the body part looks in some parts uneven is it because he is scissoring it? or is it because it should be made to that length with a type of blade? or is it yet again the issue of puppy hair being difficult to manage?

I agree with working more so on letting the hair on the bracelets grow more, and have more patience with getting a better shape. 

Can someone recommend how to brush her hair to make it fluffier? It is extremely soft btw, and I can sometimes get it fluffy (but not all the times). 

I appreciate all the information I am gaining from the website, and the posts.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Be as specific as you can be with the groomer...maybe even stay for part of the grooming.
Her poms will grow eventually.
No matter what he clip your little spoo girl is very beautiful.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks to me like the body has already been taken down to a 7 blade, any shorter like NPM said, would look awful because of her light color. I take Tynkers down to a 7 in the summer since it is sooo hot here, and do her face with either a 10 or 40 depends on her the time of year, summer it is 40 winder it is 10 and her body hair grows out in the winter and she is taken to about a 3 I guess to keep it tidy, she is apricot/cream like yours.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm torn really looking at those pics as to what blade I think that might be. It looks a bit choppy to me and a #7 should be smooth. Even puppy hair should be smooth with a 7 blade. Why not ASK THE GROOMER what blade he is using? Ask him if he can go shorter? 

As for getting her fluffy again after you bathe her at home that has more to do with how you are drying her than what brush you are using. I would suggect sticking with the slicker brush and a comb since you already have it and her hair is so short. Make sure it is a soft slicker. The trick to getting fluffy straight hair is in drying one section at a time. For example start on one pom pom and dry using your comb or brush to straighten the hair. Don't move from that section until it is 100% bone dry. It would also help a great deal if you could get your hands on a dryer that is made for this and blows air at a higher velocity, this actualy will straighten the hair all on it's own, no need for the brush if you can manage it.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

That is a very good idea WP asking the groomer would be your best shot. You may also want to ask if you are in doubt, how many times he/she has done a bikini/miami clip that may answer some questions.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure if you have a dryer at home but I went and bought a small shop vac that has a blower on it that is used only for drying my guys. It was 25 bucks and will dry my dogs I got the Canadian tire brand and then also bought a good brand that was on at home depot and funny thing is I don't like that one and now use that one as a vaccuum and use the store brand one for drying.
Works for me till I can get a proper one


----------



## Girl-E (Mar 6, 2009)

I asked the groomer which blade he used. He has been using a 10 on her body, but he said he can use a 7. Should I ask him to use a 7 blade next time? I do not know much about the different types of blades, so I do not know if there is a chance that my puppy could get hurt if he used that? 

He said he is still working on getting the poms in a rounder shape, but that he needs her hair to grow longer.

When I give her a bath I usually brush her before, and then again after as I am blow drying her (I do so with a normal hair dried only I set it on low, but it is sort of cold). I will try doing a section at a time as you mentioned. 

Can someone recommend a blow drier that is 50 dollars or under? I have not checked prices or anything because I am not sure which is the right one or which one wont burn. 

Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

*Bikini Clip*

I just had Vegas cut in a bikini clip this week. I think the groomer did a good job but I am just not crazy about that trim. 
We will be moving to Ca in a couple of weeks and it will be summer so I think it will be great for that.
Also, we will have a pool for the first time in our yard and i am not sure if the spoo's will jump in or avoid it, either way they are both in a short trim so it's ok.

http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt55/pnalitt/?action=view&current=002.jpg

http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt55/pnalitt/?action=view&current=003.jpg


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow - Vegas looks stunning!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Girl-E said:


> I asked the groomer which blade he used. He has been using a 10 on her body, but he said he can use a 7. Should I ask him to use a 7 blade next time? I do not know much about the different types of blades, so I do not know if there is a chance that my puppy could get hurt if he used that?
> 
> He said he is still working on getting the poms in a rounder shape, but that he needs her hair to grow longer.
> 
> ...


I do not know of any dryers for under $50 but I would check around, I could be wrong as for the 7 blade, if you want the hair longer then I would ask for the groomer to use that, there would be no more risk of injury to your puppy then when using a 10 specially if the groomer knows the they are doing.


----------



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

I am new to the forum but i can tell what i do with Lola, my Spoo who is in bikini cut also ( BTW I am a groomer). In my opinion your pup looks good ( but i could never take lola down to a ten. I use a wahl stainless steel guide comb #2) but needs more hair to fill out her poms. Give the groomer time and perhaps add kelp to her food as this aids in hair growth.


----------

